# Strangest AC paranoia?



## Momo15 (Dec 6, 2014)

I've been wondering if anybody else has that one paranoia that no other player seems to have. So tell me, do you have that one Animal Crossing paranoia that comes of as strange to others?

This is mine: There was this very strange, game-freezing glitch that happened twice to me in Wild World, and because of it, my strange paranoia is reading the museum displays. (I hardly ever read it in New Leaf itself)

I'd like to hear other's stories!


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 7, 2014)

Well, I do suppose I have a paranoia of our town getting corrupted. Every time something major happens I always feel the urge to hook the cartridge up to the computer and back it up.


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 7, 2014)

I have this one where when it snows, I can never really run on the snow because when spring rolls around, I am worried all the grass will be dead X0


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Dec 7, 2014)

I totally freak out if I ever start the game without an SD card in and get the error text box. I really makes me panic.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 7, 2014)

Whenever I see a periwinkle tee I have Rory flashbacks, that shirt just fills me with hate. You know how sometimes villagers share the outfit they're wearing with each other and it can be a little annoying because they don't look very good in it? Rory moved in on top of some cedar trees I just planted and proceeded to spread his shirt to four villagers almost immediately so literally half my town was wearing them. I had never seen a shirt spread to half the town like that in just a few days, there are rare occasions when say Sterling puts on the corseted shirt Whitney had on and I'm a bit amused and annoyed but I have never seen a shirt spread like some infectious disease. I'm worried it may happen again if I ever get another villager in a periwinkle tee. If I didn't get rid of Rory when I did, he might have taken over the town.

How's _that_ for a strange paranoia that nobody else has? Periwinkle tee, I bet nobody else is worried about animal crossing clothes but that tee is just pure evil to me.


----------



## unintentional (Dec 7, 2014)

Not sure if this counts, but I always get really scared going into someone's town.  Like I get nervous that I'm going to do something wrong, even when I follow all the rules.  I also get scared when they leave a positive rating, like they're lying so I don't feel bad.


----------



## n64king (Dec 7, 2014)

Going to someones town where there's apparently lag at any time even once for a second, it's like OH GREAT WHATS GONNA HAPPEN NOW!? and disconnecting is so obnoxious, I wish it would just sent you on the train back or something instead of not saving anything done ugh

Also STILL paranoid about villagers picking up items I've dropped. I swear to god one time I saw Bangle pick up something in Animal Crossing for GameCube, albeit that was 4 games ago now but it just was really uncomfortable and I thought it happened again in City Folk but I didn't witness it, the item I thought I left behind vanished. Lol no lost & found recovery either time. Never got it mailed back...
Ive been told that doesn't happen and never did except for with flowers + uchi villagers.


----------



## unintentional (Dec 7, 2014)

n64king said:


> Ive been told that doesn't happen and never did except for with flowers + uchi villagers.



Wait, what...


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

I think my 'paranoia' is a bit more common, but I'm horrified of the bamboo shoots I just planted. I'm afraid if I TT too far ahead (I only TT'd once to sell a villager) that they're gonna explode and the village will be covered head to toe with them. 

I love the way they look, I HATE how shoots are constantly scattered about.


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 7, 2014)

Marmoset said:


> I think my 'paranoia' is a bit more common, but I'm horrified of the bamboo shoots I just planted. I'm afraid if I TT too far ahead (I only TT'd once to sell a villager) that they're gonna explode and the village will be covered head to toe with them.
> 
> I love the way they look, I HATE how shoots are constantly scattered about.



One of the residents in my town is so paranoid about that, he goes and gets the shoots each and every day! It's like a job of sorts for him!


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Dec 7, 2014)

Marmoset said:


> I think my 'paranoia' is a bit more common, but I'm horrified of the bamboo shoots I just planted. I'm afraid if I TT too far ahead (I only TT'd once to sell a villager) that they're gonna explode and the village will be covered head to toe with them.
> 
> I love the way they look, I HATE how shoots are constantly scattered about.


I think you can keep bamboo from spreading by surrounding it by stuff, I have my bamboo in a crowded area with lots of trees and bushes and flowers, so even when the dig spots with bamboo sprouts do pop up in the few spaces on the ground that are free, they don't grow because there's no room.


----------



## xLittleDreamsx (Dec 7, 2014)

my paranoia is tting and then someone moves out. 

but I used to do it all the time in my previous town because I could ffwd to a year and an ugly person (that's it) would move out. but then I had one day, when Francine moved out 0-0 ;-; and I time travel day by day now because my town is filled with 9 of my dreamies naow.


----------



## MrPuzzleMan (Dec 8, 2014)

My ACNL is my treasure, so I am constantly paranoid that it will corrupt. I always make sure that my SD card is in and my 3ds is in a safe place when I am not playing it (my cats are forever knocking things off tables and such). I have just recently started backing up my saves on a computer; so that alleviates my fears a little.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 8, 2014)

Corruption.

And also items that are lost and I don't get them back.

In ACWW, Tank gave me a blue golf bag. After he moved by accident, I dropped it, and it was where Redd plops his tent. Thankfully, it was in the lost and found, but still, I was terrified.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 8, 2014)

I used to be afraid of saving letters because once on ACG I had a bunch of letters saved when they just disappeared. Just like that with no warning at all. :U


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 8, 2014)

Mine is corruption and villagers moving out unexpectedly. x-x


----------



## sakurakiki (Dec 8, 2014)

My paranoia is the possibility of my town being corrupted. I know that it's quite unlikely, but there is the chance that it could happen.

I suppose that & if one of my dreamies left out of nowhere & they didn't ping me at all. Those are probably the only things I fear about in AC.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 8, 2014)

Corruption, but I doubt it will happen since none of my 3DS games got corrupted.

Also, not playing for a long time due to other things.


----------



## oranje (Dec 8, 2014)

My paranoia is corruption and having my dropped items disappear. I tend to transfer items that way from character to character so it scares me that I might lose something valuable that way.


----------



## Hypno KK (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm worried about corruption, but what can you do?

I'm also worried that if I plant bamboo shoots, they'll spread like the plague. I know there are ways to avoid that but I still haven't planted the shoots my villagers have given me.

I'm not really worried about dropped items disappearing (it's never happened to me, and if you're afraid a villager might steal them, you can always place them on the private beach) or going on hiatus (since there's ways to avoid losing villagers when you take a break). 



n64king said:


> Ive been told that doesn't happen and never did except for with flowers + uchi villagers.



I've never seen my Uchi villagers steal any flowers and their houses have been surrounded by flowers. Maybe I've just been lucky that my Uchis don't want to steal anything.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Dec 8, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> I used to be afraid of saving letters because once on ACG I had a bunch of letters saved when they just disappeared. Just like that with no warning at all. :U


I believe Animal Crossing on Gamecube actually saved letter data as a separate file from the main save data, and if there wasn't room for the data on the memory card in Slot A it would save to the memory card in Slot B (without telling you this) so if you took out the Slot B memory card you wouldn't have the letters. (I'm not completely sure though... I could be wrong)


----------



## ilovebob123 (Dec 8, 2014)

I get paranoid about turnips. Every sunday when I buy them, I have to sell them as quickly as I can (unless the increasing pattern is on) but it just makes me really nervous. I'm thinking "I want to get my gold turnip badge, but I dont want to gamble and end up at a loss!"


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Dec 8, 2014)

ilovebob123 said:


> I get paranoid about turnips. Every sunday when I buy them, I have to sell them as quickly as I can (unless the increasing pattern is on) but it just makes me really nervous. I'm thinking "I want to get my gold turnip badge, but I dont want to gamble and end up at a loss!"


Oh yeah I'm so paranoid about taking a loss with turnips or forgetting about them and letting them spoil that I never buy them at all. I don't like taking chances.


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 9, 2014)

I know this isn't current, but I used to be paranoid about Resetti. When I was 7, I played ACG and I was so afraid of him I told myself that when I turn 13 (at 7, 13 is like 18 lol) that I would go to Walmart with all my friends and tell them about Resetti and make them take him off the games. I was under the assumption that stores made the games, too.


----------



## Hypno KK (Dec 9, 2014)

ilovebob123 said:


> I get paranoid about turnips. Every sunday when I buy them, I have to sell them as quickly as I can (unless the increasing pattern is on) but it just makes me really nervous. I'm thinking "I want to get my gold turnip badge, but I dont want to gamble and end up at a loss!"



I hate buying turnips because of this, too.  Every Sunday I try to talk myself into buying turnips, but I never do. On my first week playing ACNL, I did. I bought a bunch of them and they all ended up rotting because I unintentionally time travelled back.


----------



## Bassy (Dec 9, 2014)

Seeing that rare item on display on an international tortimer island, followed by the loading screen of someone on the other side of the world joining you on the island. The person is kind enough not to immediately flip the switch, but you then notice you do not have enough medals and you'll probably have to spend an entire tour with the person before you do. 

Hells yeah. Slight paranoia I guess.


----------



## melissacrossing (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a paranoia of my game going corrupt or losing a balloon while tripping


----------



## toxapex (Dec 10, 2014)

I have paranoia of every possible untold disaster befalling my town if I forget to play for a day.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 10, 2014)

I used to have a pretty weird one... in CF There was a dead pixel in the grass in the top-right corner of my town and I was terrified that if I messed with it in anyway something would go hay-wire and corrupt my game. 
Not really that unusual for me though I used to have a lot of weird paranoid fears when I was younger. :/


----------



## StaleCupcake (Dec 12, 2014)

- Visiting someones town and worrying that I'll accidentally do something that'll make them mad. So I stick by them at all times so they know they can trust me %100. 

- Having people visit your town who act like they're super friendly but things go missing from your town anyway. I've had this done to me many times and they'eve yet to own up to anything. 

- My friend always has terrible internet connection and it's so random when it could just cut off on you. Like it could be 5 minutes to half an hour. So I'm having to constantly ask them to save for me. 

- An obvious one, but corruption. I've had my game since June 2013 and I'd be devastated if I had start all over again. Defiantly since I seem to have such a hard time collecting items. 

- I really wanna be able use bamboo but every single time I think I got it that it don't spread anymore.. it does. So I just refuse use bamboo now unless I know it's being cut. 

- Turnips, because I ALWAYS forget I have them and I never get good prices at the Retail. So I don't bother with them anymore.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 12, 2014)

Every single time I'm about to play the game and the loading screen comes up, I cover the screen with my hand until I gain the strength to slowly uncover the screen and continue playing. I have a fear of my game getting corrupted since it happens to, like, everyone. ;-;


----------



## Bassy (Dec 12, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I have paranoia of every possible untold disaster befalling my town if I forget to play for a day.



So recognizable. 

And you know the funny thing? I actually quit ACNL for 3 months at one point. When I came back everything was EXACTLY THE SAME! No one had left, I just had a few weeds/flowers more. /omg_bedhair


----------



## Mekan1 (Dec 12, 2014)

I find myself paranoid when a villager wants to move or once they are in boxes. I always ask if they will regret therir decision. Maybe they will come back again someday. Will they cancel without telling? I always ask that when they ask to move or are moving. I also find myself paranoid that Resetti wants to kill me every time i shut off my game without saving. But that is too creepy for the forums.


----------



## Tao (Dec 12, 2014)

I always think that if I don't play it for even a day, my favorite villagers will have moved.

On the other hand, I always get paranoid that the villagers I hate will decide they're going to change their mind when they say they're going to move...Like...To purposely annoy me.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Dec 13, 2014)

Game corruption and if O'Hare moved without telling me. I obsessively talk with my villagers for this reason. Haven't lost anyone I care about yet by doing this.


----------



## Caffeine Coffee (Dec 13, 2014)

Corruption, especially on Animal Crossing: Let's Go To The City, I don't know how many times I got corrupted. One time I lost all Gracie furniture + 9million bells and all Town Renovations (fountain, etc.)


----------



## Greninja (Dec 13, 2014)

Tt too far I put my cartridge in my bros ds but is time is way off too January first once I saw it when loading I immediately shut it off I really hope it didnt  save


----------



## Alyx (Dec 13, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> Whenever I see a periwinkle tee I have Rory flashbacks, that shirt just fills me with hate. You know how sometimes villagers share the outfit they're wearing with each other and it can be a little annoying because they don't look very good in it? Rory moved in on top of some cedar trees I just planted and proceeded to spread his shirt to four villagers almost immediately so literally half my town was wearing them. I had never seen a shirt spread to half the town like that in just a few days, there are rare occasions when say Sterling puts on the corseted shirt Whitney had on and I'm a bit amused and annoyed but I have never seen a shirt spread like some infectious disease. I'm worried it may happen again if I ever get another villager in a periwinkle tee. If I didn't get rid of Rory when I did, he might have taken over the town.
> 
> How's _that_ for a strange paranoia that nobody else has? Periwinkle tee, I bet nobody else is worried about animal crossing clothes but that tee is just pure evil to me.



I'm that way with the moldy shirt.
WHY.
IS THERE.
A MOLDY SHIRT!? WHY!?!? It spread to 3 villagers. Yuck!


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 17, 2014)

When I dig up holes for fertilizer I'm always really afraid I'm going to accidentally dig up a hybrid.


----------



## Dewy (Dec 17, 2014)

The _strangest_ thing I'm paranoid about is accidentally deleting a letter from a villager who moved out (the moving-out letter). I hate when I do that so I try to save them all at the post office. I need them. They're memories ._.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 17, 2014)

Alyx said:


> I'm that way with the moldy shirt.
> WHY.
> IS THERE.
> A MOLDY SHIRT!? WHY!?!? It spread to 3 villagers. Yuck!



Finally a kindred spirit! You'd think at least a snooty or smug villager would have some kind of fashion sense and put an end to it but they are just as stupid about it as the rest of them. The moldy shirt does sound a step worse then the _Cult of the Periwinkle Tee_ though so I'd say you win at strange clothing paranoia.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 19, 2014)

Ugh, the moldy shirt. Ew. Why.

I have another paranoia. I sometimes have nightmares about people visiting my town and all of a sudden my game crashes, but it's not a WiFi crash, someone's hacking my 3DS and is ruining my game. I'm afraid to let just anyone through that gate even though it's probably not possible to hurt someone's game.


----------



## Cautious Fox (Dec 19, 2014)

I worry about catch phrases and greetings. Zucker took Stinky's catchphrase and hasnt asked me for a new one in like two weeks so I cant change it back. D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



CainWolf said:


> Finally a kindred spirit! You'd think at least a snooty or smug villager would have some kind of fashion sense and put an end to it but they are just as stupid about it as the rest of them. The moldy shirt does sound a step worse then the _Cult of the Periwinkle Tee_ though so I'd say you win at strange clothing paranoia.



I had this issue with the mummy tee and the grape tee.


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 19, 2014)

Story time:
Once upon a time, my ACWW wouldn't save, and it ended up corrupting (2007). Then, my game on CF corrupted due to the same reason (when it first came out). I freak out if my game takes longer than usual to save- if it's a minute even, I will start to get really panicked... 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alyx said:


> Ugh, the moldy shirt. Ew. Why.
> 
> I have another paranoia. I sometimes have nightmares about people visiting my town and all of a sudden my game crashes, but it's not a WiFi crash, someone's hacking my 3DS and is ruining my game. I'm afraid to let just anyone through that gate even though it's probably not possible to hurt someone's game.


I read a story about this... Some people used things in WW, idk what exactly, but they could put rocks wherever they like, remove items from your inventory, force save and a bunch of other things...


Good thing that they patched it from LGTTC onward... There's nothing to worry about


----------

